# Parametric Design



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

The post on parametric designs got me back playing with making patterns. They are extremely fast and easy to make (once you know your software relatively well and know the techniques in making them, which there are many).

_"Parametric design is a paradigm in design where the relationship between elements is used to manipulate and inform the design of complex geometries and structures.

Parametric modeling systems can be divided into two main types:_

_Propagation-based systems where one computes from known to unknowns with a dataflow model._
_Constraint systems which solve sets of continuous and discrete constraints._
_Form-finding is one of the strategies implemented through propagation-based systems. The idea behind form-finding is to optimize certain design goals against a set of design constraints."_

An easy way to create parametric designs is to use tessellation along with a 3d modeling physics engine modifier. 
_
"A tessellation or tiling of a flat surface is the covering of a plane using one or more geometric shapes, called tiles, with no overlaps and no gaps. In mathematics, tessellations can be generalized to higher dimensions and a variety of geometries." _

In Blender 3d you have the Tissue Tools built in add-on that does it automatically for you. So its a one push art piece once you have your foundation pieces built. 

Below is a quick pattern I made (under a minute to make) using a plane and a modified cube. It does take longer to set it up as a grey scale depth map image because it needs to be rendered using a depth pass. 

(Click for full size grey scale depth map image pattern)








What it looks like in my cnc software.








And in Blender 3d.








And what the model looks like with a wood texture applied.








I love making these pieces because the physical process of making them is so easy that you can focus on the look and feel of the piece. This is only one of many different ways to make these types of patterns. 

Hope someone equally enjoys making them as well. And share pictures please.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty cool, Oscar. I use Parametric Modeling in Fusion 360 but it's in an engineering setting rather than a visual medium for art like you've shown here.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David, I should be getting the basics of Fusion 360 in the school (3d animation) I am attending. Can't wait. I've never used it but the software looks pretty cool. Up to now they have focused on Maya 3d and Zbrush but we have to print something in their 3d printers and it will be designed in Fusion.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a series called 5 minute patterns. I might need a category for 2 minute patterns. I really enjoy making these abstracts because you never know what you are going to get and super fast to make. Very organic work flow. Just start twisting and pulling.


----------

